# On Star disable and GPS transmission of car data



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

If you don't want the service, then you should have had the dealer not start it. As it is, you might try contacting and ask them to cancel the service. To answer your main question, I don't how the hardware and software are set up. I'll be interested to learn. Read the Terms and Conditions for OnStar, a copy of which you should have in your car. Here's the link- https://www.onstar.com/web/portal/termsconditions And you could try asking OnStar if they continue to monitor your car if you have no agreement with them.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Why did you buy the car knowingly, it came with onstar?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

cruzers said:


> Why did you buy the car knowingly, it came with onstar?


Don't all new GM cars come with the hardware already installed? Also to the OP; if you do a search here you will find a handful if threads that explain how to accomplish the goals you seek


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Aeroscoutt977, they do all come with the hardware. Unless you order one from the factory. You have no choice.
There is something insidious about collecting data on how fast you drive, where, with or without seatbelts, etc. It is none of Government Motors business. Nice car though! Has I been given the option, I would not have had the equipment installed.


----------

